# Are you in the right profession?



## fma08 (Feb 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8ZYsuwgehk


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 4, 2009)

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=10845


----------



## fma08 (Feb 4, 2009)

oooops... didn't see that one


----------

